# grant lake



## bassinjody (Aug 25, 2005)

does any know anything about grant lake in mt orab passed ther today what i saw it lookeed pretty good.


----------



## DAVELEE (Apr 19, 2004)

lake grant is really shallow electric motor only ....; they drained it about 5 years ago and rebuilt the spillway and then restocked it from the old mt. orab
water supply reservoir. i have heard of decent catches of crappie and bass and the occasional shovelhead and it used to be full of large carp. has decent bank access, the middle of the lake is so shallow you could almost walk across it and it has lots of stumps.... like most lakes certain times of the year it can be really good (spring and fall) once the water gets hot the fishing tends to really drop off


----------



## BassMan300 (Mar 4, 2009)

This lake has always been a great lake. was better before they drained it but it still is very fun to fish. The fish you do catch out there no matter what size fight like crazy and make you think the smallest one is a 5 lber. Worm or jig has always been the bait for that lake there is alot of underwater cover for the bass and there is a big section of lily's to fish also. the coves do shallow out pretty fast leaving area unable to be fished in a fiberglass boat.


----------



## bigdino81 (Mar 26, 2009)

I have fished there many times during the month of may for crappie,this lake has a ton of nice slabs. Caught a 7 lb lmb while crappie fishing I really enjoy it,I take my 16 ft bassmaster boat out there with no problems


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

My buddy lives by there so we go there to net shad sometime. Shad are small, while netting we usually get some small cats and some small crappie. Should start to get some bigger fish in there soon as they continue to eat and grow. Last time I was there they had a sign that said 10 HP or less...not sure if they changed the regs or what, that was last fall though.


----------



## bassinjody (Aug 25, 2005)

thanks guys for the replies, sounds like it a pretty nice lake i may try to sneak away from the wife in a couple weeks and break out the astro.


----------



## biteme (Mar 17, 2006)

fishdealer04 said:


> My buddy lives by there so we go there to net shad sometime. Shad are small, while netting we usually get some small cats and some small crappie. Should start to get some bigger fish in there soon as they continue to eat and grow. Last time I was there they had a sign that said 10 HP or less...not sure if they changed the regs or what, that was last fall though.


They changed the hp rateing after rebuilding the dam..there are some nice slabs in there. We use long rods with jig and waxes and do very well


----------



## Lightnin (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm headed to Lake Grant tomorrow. I haven't fished there since I was a kid. Anyone know anything about fishing it? Should I go for Crappie or Bass? Bait / Tackle recommendations? I'll be taking my Jon Boat. Or if anyone has a better recomendation as to where to go this time of year East of Cincinnati, I'm all ears. I push the Jon with a Honda 2HP so that limits my options. Thank you in advance for your responses.


----------

